
Immudb 0.6.0 release – open-source, lightweight, high-speed immutable database - vchain-dz
https://github.com/codenotary/immudb/releases/tag/v.0.6.0
======
davidgaleano
Anyone else gets a 404?

------
xsensei
macOS and FreeBSD support also. I like it.

oh and zLinux, also!

